# Airworthiness Program



## JrodB86 (12 Aug 2013)

Hi there, I am new here and looking to apply for Pilot when ROTP applications open up this fall but I am trying to get as much background info as I can so I may go in prepared. I've been trying to find the requirements for Aircrew Selection. I have read the "Enrollment Medical Standards" post where it states:

" Aircrew - Additional Information 
     Aircrew applicants require Air Category A1 to A4
     There are currently no public websites that outline this testing, but for reference the aircrew medical
     standards can be found in CF Publication A-GA-005-000/AG-001 DND/CF Airworthiness Program
     Chapter 7 - Medical Standards For CF Aircrew

     A seperate document about aircrew vision can be found in the vision category thread:
     http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html"

I did some digging around in order to find the "Airworthiness Program Medical Standards" and came up with this (Found in the "CF Airworthiness Program" Thread):



			
				carminecortez said:
			
		

> -- http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/dfs-dsv/pub/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=10280



That link is invalid and I've even checked out the 1 Cdn Air Div, Div Surg website where nothing was found either.

 I am wondering if anyone has been able to find this elusive Chapter 7?


----------



## 26point2 (12 Aug 2013)

Not sure where to find the info, but I can tell you that there isn't really a lot you can do to prepare for it.  Things like anthropometric measurements are definitely out of your control.  Can't prepare for the hearing test, or the eye exam.  Maybe if you do a lot of cardio you'll be ok for the ultrasound on your heart, blood pressure, and lung capacity test.  Hopefully there isn't something in your medical history that doesn't need more documentation.

I'm not sure of the stats, but apparently the pass rate at this stage is 90% so unless you're as preoccupied with stats as the group I went through with was, I wouldn't get too concerned.  ACS at Trenton was way more stressful.   >


----------



## JrodB86 (16 Aug 2013)

Thank you for the info 26point2!


----------

